# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dao Cụ Cắt Gọt,chuôi Dao Bt ,collet...

## tuangianglion

TẠI SAO QUÝ KHÁCH NÊN CHỌN CHUÔI DAO CỦA NT TOOL 

Nói về các phụ kiện,sản phẩm cho máy CNC như : Chuôi dao,BT,SK,HSK... thì NT TOOL sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt cho quá trình gia công của các bạn.Chúng tôi sẽ liệt kê đặc điểm chính và so sánh với các loại khác về tính năng vượt trội của sản phẩm chuôi dao của NTMEVIUS CỦA NT TOOL...

Sê-ri NT MEVIUS là sê-ri dụng cụ cắt được cải tiến dựa theo yêu cầu của thị trường Châu Á.Sản xuất bởi NT TOOL (Thailan) Co.,Ltd theo hệ thống QC (Kiểm tra chất lượng) nghiêm ngặt của NT TOOL CORPORATION tại Nhật Bản,vì vậy mà chúng tôi cũng có thể đem lại cho khách hàng “Chất lượng Nhật Bản”.

Ưu điểm của NT MEVIUS là : DỄ DÀNG KHI SỬ DỤNG,ĐỘ CHÍNH XÁC CAO VÀ GIÁ CẢ HỢP LÝ

Chi tiết như sau:

-Không sãn có chìa vặn tiêu chuẩn cho dao đặc biệt
-Lớp mạ màu đen giúp dễ dàng khi bảo vệ
Tương lai, có thể sử dụng chất làm mát bên trong(Bạc kẹp FDC-OH cho dao có lỗ dầu hoặc bạc kẹp FDC-C cho dao không có lỗ dầu) mà không cần mua trụ gá mới
-Chuôi kẹp thong thường với độ chính xác cao có “hệ thống vành rotor” cần sự điều khiển nhạy và rất dễ vỡ khi làm sạch hay hệ thống quá chặt.Đầu chụp đai ốc(nút) NT MEVIUS không có hệ thống vòng bi nên khó có thể bị vỡ.
-Đầu chụp được gia công hoàn hảo với vít dài,đem lại độ chính xác cao và sự chắc chắn.
-Các đầu chụp được chế tạo đơn giản nhưng lại có độ chính xác cao,có sai số 4d=10 µm
-Vật liệu trội đến từ Nhật bản với độ chính xác cao.

-NT TOOL MEVIUS đem lại ”DỄ DÀNG KHI SỬ DỤNG” và “ĐỘ CHÍNH XÁC CAO” nhưng giá chỉ bằng một nửa so với model thông thường.


*ĐIỂM ĐẶC TRƯNG
*Lực kẹp cao hơn Collet ER
Độ bền uốn tốt hơn Collet ER
Độ bền uốn tốt hơn Collet ER
Tính ổn định cao
Mạ đen toàn thân
*NT MEVIUS-CÁC ĐIỂM CHÍNH
*

Sự khác nhau giữa Collet MDC và Collet ER
MDC Collet lực kẹp cao, gia công hiệu quả （Tuổi thọ cao hơn collet ER 1.3 lần）
So sánh lực kẹp（FDC12M Collet và ER20 Collet）


Lực kẹp lớn do thiết kế côn 12 °　 （ER Collet côn 16°）


Sự khác nhau giữa Chuôi MDC và Chuôi ER

Phay đường kính nhỏ trên chuôi MDC （Độ bền uốn cao hơn 1.1~1.15 lần, lực kẹp cao hơn 1.2~1.3 lần so với chuôi kẹp collet ER）



Độ bền uốn cao nhờ góc côn 12° giống thiết kế trước đây （Góc côn của Collet ER là 16°）



Kẹp và gia công chính xác cao với chuôi MDC （NT TOOL cam kết quy trình sản xuất của Nhật, nguyên vật liệu sử dụng đều là đạt chất lượng tốt）

So sánh độ đảo chuôi（Đo ở nhà máy NT）
Đo 5 lần , sử dụng 3 collet bất kỳ để kiểm tra.Đo ở vị trí 4d trên thanh chuẩn Master Arbor
Dây chuyền sản xuất chuôi MDC



Khả năng gia công ở tốc độ 20,000rpm nhờ độ ổn định cao
・Lượng biến thiên càng thấp càng ổn định
・G等級は使用回転数により異なりま  ので、ご注意ください。
・Lượng biến thiên của chuôi tùy thuộc vào kích thước chuôi mà khác nhau. Nhưng chuôi NT MEVIUS có thể gia công ở tốc độ 20000min-1
Sự khác nhau giữa Chuôi MDC và Chuôi ER
Chuôi MDC có lớp mạ đen trên toàn bộ chuôi



*Các chuôi khác để tránh bị gỉ sét thì sẽ phủ lớp mạ đen, sau đó mài tinh phần côn
*Do sự đồng nhất của lớp mạ đen nên độ chính xác phần côn và các phần lân cận ko bị ảnh hưởng
*Mặc dù nói rằng độ chính xác ko bị ảnh hưởng nhưng việc mài bỏ đi lớp mạ ở phần côn là ko hợp lý
*NT đã phân tích sự liên quan giữa lớp mạ đen và độ chính xác , ở công ty Ô-tô Nissan đã tiêu chuẩn hóa mạ đen ở phần côn từ 6 năm trước
*Phần côn là phần thường xuyên tiếp xúc với trục chính, vì vậy ở mức độ nào đó lớp nhuộm sẽ bị mất đi trong quá trình sử dụng
*Cho dù nhìn bằng mắt thường thì thấy lớp nhuộm đen bị mất đi, nhưng ở những chỗ lõm vào, lớp nhuộm vẫn còn.
*Gỉ sét được hình thành là do nước và bụi bẩn bám vào những chỗ lõm như thế này, nhưng do chuôi NT vẫn còn lớp nhuộm nên đã ngăn ngừa sự hình thành gỉ sét
*Nhìn bằng mắt thường ko thấy gì, nhưng lớp nhuộm vẫn tồn tại và nó ko ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác của chuôi。
*Dù chỉ còn một ít nhưng nếu làm tăng thêm hiệu quả chống gỉ sét thì NT vẫn làm
Để tìm hiểu chi tiết về sản phẩm này cũng như các sản phẩm liên quan đến NT TOOL .Các bạn vui lòng liên hệ theo số
*
Hotline : 0974 560 775 - 0986136086 - 0982 151 911*
Hoặc tìm kiếm sản phẩm NT Tool trên website của chúng tôi

----------

